
American Express files patent for blockchain based payment processing - t1o5
http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-adv.html&r=1&p=1&f=G&l=50&d=PG01&S1=20180075453.PGNR.&OS=dn/20180075453&RS=DN/20180075453
======
omarforgotpwd
This seems like a meaningless broad generic patent using buzzwords to try and
generate some valuable “intellectual property” that could be licensed, sold or
used in a patent war.

